# can't be kept together no more



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

there 7th week old today.
found a few of the missing scale and a rip fin
the sad part is that i have a high turn out rate of female to male ratio
16/1
if you been following thats only one male 
only 13 female will make it to the breeding tank 
the other 3 going to b turtle food do to deform fin and body.









the only male is the blue/red boy 









still to small for me @ 7th week old










the grindal worm are to small for them now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you really don't want the culls. I can take them off your hands. I think it would be better that way than them being turtle food.

-BL2033


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

will i don't sell or give bad fish away.
not my thing.


i feed my turtle live food.
its my betta or a feeder fish.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I understand but you dont have to sell them to me. I can take them off of your hands. Also, i'm actually looking for some bettas to house. I have 3 ten gallon tanks and 2 two.five tanks then a huge 55 gallon tank. So I am literally begging you. Dont feef them to your turtle.

-BL2033


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Still I won't give out bad fish.
Will where are you from???


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Still I won't give out bad fish.
> Will where are you from???


Well I'm in New York. (upstate NY). Also I would really like to have them! Will you allow me to save them please? Your stubborn (Not being Rude) You have a nice quality that you dont want to give out bad fish, but when someone is willing to take them and save them you should consider it. It doesnt count as being a bad breeder unless you are trying to sell them. So if you were to give them to me I promise you will ease your consience.

So...:lol::-D:-D:lol:

-BL2033


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Will you know how much a free fish will cost u in this weather right.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Will you know how much a free fish will cost u in this weather right.



Not really. How much?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Will you know how much a free fish will cost u in this weather right.



Not really. How much? I thought free fish are free lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> Wow.


Well ya gotta do what ya gotta do to save a couple culls.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well ya gotta do what ya gotta do to save a couple culls.


No no, not you  I think what you are offering is amazing.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> No no, not you  I think what you are offering is amazing.


Thank you. I would rather have them taken then fed to a turtle, but if i cant get them for whatever reason, i wish them the best. Even though they are fed to a turtle. I respect the person and his/her wishes. Also i want to make sure i am not being disrespectful because i dont want the person to be mad at me or anything else negative.

-BL2033


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

the honest truth.
one no will to pay $40+ for a fish thats not health.(shipping only)
no top of it.
im not guaranteeing a live fish since it free.
i'm helping you out.
not me.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

This wonderful person is begging to take the culls from your spawn, and you're saying no? It won't cost you a penny! They're paying shipping! Which I don't think is $40+, I hear in the US it's $35 max. But, please, consider BL2033's offer


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

box, heating packet will add up


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

my deal is i don't give out bad product.
it's wrong when they have to pay more for unhealthy fish and it not guarantee to reach there alive.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

y people here is making me feel bad.
sniff sniff
will if bl2033 really want the fish.

find out how much my lfs/shipping & packing (kaz tropical fish)charge me to send a fish.
if he's willing to pay for it.
pm me.

i'll be fine to send him the fish.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

As hard as it is to say this...sometimes betta fry aren't strong enough to make it to a long healthy life. That is one reason the spawns are so large. 
I understand what Curlyfatbottom is trying to say. Shipping with heating pack, box and styrofoam liner for box it all adds up, even for free fish. 
Please give him a break.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks tpocicat.
finally someone understand.
sometime free thing will cost you more then buying it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> the honest truth.
> one no will to pay $40+ for a fish thats not health.(shipping only)
> no top of it.
> im not guaranteeing a live fish since it free.
> ...


I see what you mean.

I dont want anyone to make you feel bad either. Plus i think that your intentions are good and i respect your wishes.

-BL2033


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You're welcome Curlyfatbottom.;-)


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

with this cold weather.
that your best hope for the fish to make it there alive.
young unhealthy fish will most likely reach there doa even with express.
save your money and buy a healthy fish that you can love for a long time.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah. Well I said from the beginning that I would respect your wishes of whatever you want. Also I will be be breeding soon so I wont worry.

-BL2033


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

I admire your values curlyfatbottom, some times free things aren't always free. 
Your spawn looks really healthy. My spawn is 7 weeks also and they look tiny compared to yours


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Will there from a giant hmpk spawn.
You can't compare the size of a giant to a regular.
My fish blow up in size when I start feeding them live tubflix worm


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can see both sides of this. Curlyfatbottom doesn't want to sell or give people bad fish. They are his fish to do whatever he wants with them. If they are badly deformed and wouldn't have a good quality life then I really don't see a problem with what he wants to do. A lot of breeders will feed culls to other fish. On the other hand, Bettalover2033 wants to give some of them a home. I think it's a nice thing to do but it's only fair for Bettalover to pay all shipping costs. Curlyfatbottom shouldn't have to foot the bill, especially since he didn't intend on rehoming deformed fish in the first place.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i see what you mean drama queen, poor fishies =[[ i understand, BL2033 it *is* better to just save the money because there is a chance of DOA and am not trying to sound rude, curly you have guts for doing that am not saying rudely i would cry i cannot do it. good luck with the rest of your spawn curly...


----------



## gouramiowner1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> there 7th week old today.
> found a few of the missing scale and a rip fin
> the sad part is that i have a high turn out rate of female to male ratio
> 16/1
> ...


 What kind of fish is that? :|


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

umm the finnage i have no idea =| you must be new correct? well not to be rude these are betta fish, or another name Siamese fighting fish


----------



## gouramiowner1 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have 2 paradise (male and female) they seems to be breeding right now but as I keep in the same aquarium fry of gouramis , the babies hardly can come out of the eggs because these little devils catch them and eat immediately. I have 4 toddlers of blue spot gourami father and golden gourami mother who recently devoured my snail and tried to snap another one. I urgently need to rid of of those litte devils. They are unpredictable.
Another problem that adult gouramis who livein 20 galon aquarium just erradicated all the plants which grew in aquarium. What to do? As about your problem I have a similar one. I have 13 adult fish living in two separate aquariums.Still I have to rid off the little blue devils who are about a month old.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I can see both sides of this. Curlyfatbottom doesn't want to sell or give people bad fish. They are his fish to do whatever he wants with them. If they are badly deformed and wouldn't have a good quality life then I really don't see a problem with what he wants to do. A lot of breeders will feed culls to other fish. On the other hand, Bettalover2033 wants to give some of them a home. I think it's a nice thing to do but it's only fair for Bettalover to pay all shipping costs. Curlyfatbottom shouldn't have to foot the bill, especially since he didn't intend on rehoming deformed fish in the first place.


Well I was going to pay for the cost anyway. I wasnt going to let him pay for the fish to be shipped out meanwhile he can save his money and do better with it.

-BL2033


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

As a breeder you have to make so hard choice.
Sometime you have to do what's best. Yes thing we do might be right through some people eye and not through other. It's are responsibility to take care of are mess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly. Its like one shipper said that if there was a DOA, then you must cut of the fish's head and take a picture of the dead fish. I couldn't believe my eyes when i read that and he said if you cannot do that then dont bid on my fish.

-BL2033


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

BL2033: That person is just cruel and evil. That is some sydistic stuff right there. 

And Curlyfatbottom i know. mine are starting to show blue iridescense. one is huge and some of the others are pretty small still. How do you keep your tubifex worms alive? because i bought an ounce worth of worms and put them in a glass jar and next day they were all mostly dead. :[


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Keep the bag that they give you.
Throw them in the refrigerator.
Clean them every time you feed your fish.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JAB91 said:


> BL2033: That person is just cruel and evil. That is some sydistic stuff right there.


Well other people would be able to do it, but I wouldn't so i just didnt even think of bidding on that one!

-BL2033


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

if you can't cull/kill.
you shouldn't breed


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> if you can't cull/kill.
> you shouldn't breed


I agree, but chop off a dead fish's head? I wouldnt be able to do that.

I think the most humane way would be to freeze them. Only because I have NEVER had to cull because i have never had one.

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah cutting off the head seems a little...wrong...Like, I'd feel bad enough it died, now they want you to maime it more? I can cull, I've had to do it, but I don't think I could do that to a dead fish. :/


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

U mean dumping them in ice cold water.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> U mean dumping them in ice cold water.



Not exactly. I mean like putting them in a smaller container that will be less water thus making the process faster. Also the fish would just freeze and die, Then you can flush without making him or her go through the torture.

-BL2033


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I think your way is more suffering to the fish.
Cause it will take hours until the fish going to die.
If your going to cull.
Make it as fast as possible.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I've found out so many times that free has an open end payment ....dogs...cats...fish...but that is t&e dad coming out in me......please dad! Its FREE ......


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont understand what your saying mountaintrout.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Culling a live fish by freezing is the cowards way IMO :/. Clove oil is best, it puts the fish to sleep and kills it in it's sleep when you keep adding more. When you freeze the fish, it just takes a long time for the poor thing to get cold enough for its organs to fail. It is not painless for the fish, they feel the cold and die a slow death. Not a good idea IMO. Clove oil or blunt force is the way to go. If I was a breeder, I couldnt bare to do blunt force so clove oil is best, I think.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

Bettalovet. What I mean is that my kids have brought many "free" pets home that I have paid much for in food vet shots kennels etc..... so no "free" as a daddy of 2 sweet little animal loving ladies


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@mountaintrout: I see what you mean.

@bettafish15: If you visit my thread, Culling a Betta you will see that I am asking about this Clove Oil.

-BL2033


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Exactly. Its like one shipper said that if there was a DOA, then you must cut of the fish's head and take a picture of the dead fish. I couldn't believe my eyes when i read that and he said if you cannot do that then dont bid on my fish.
> 
> -BL2033


I can understand that breeder's point of view - many are trying to .... con(?)/cheat their way to getting free fish by making the fish look dead. As mentioned about olive oil - you can stun a fish, a take a picture then revive it. But by cutting its head, the fish is definitely dead.

Nevertheless I do think he is too extreme. Because usually dead fish is colorless (not sure about stunned fish) and become stiff in a curved position. Besides, their water (in the original plastic bag) should become cloudy. So DOA's would be obvious without having to cut off the head.

To keep BW alive longer, you can put it in shallow water (+/- 1" water). But make sure there's enough room on the floor for them to spread freely. Otherwise it it may be too crowded and they will die. You can also place them in the fridge (not freezer) to slow their metabolism (can also do this to mosq. larva) so they wont kill each other with their wastes.

IMO culling by freezing is cruel because they freeze slowly. Clove oil or fed to large fish is better. And I wouldn't feed to turtles as well because they shred their food. But that's just me. Everyone has his/her own way of culling.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Culling is never an easy decision, but keeping hundreds of fry is even harder! Oscars are quick by the way.


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

So if I keeep the tubifex worms in the fridge in the bag they came in they wont die within a day?

Ands definitely not freezing. They fish has to get to a low enough temp to freeze and the whole time it is still alive probably until it gets to the 40 degree range.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep.
It will stay alive for a few week if you keep the worm clean.
Or if it cold out side.
Just get a bucket and leave them outside.
With some live water plant.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

indjo said:


> I can understand that breeder's point of view - many are trying to .... con(?)/cheat their way to getting free fish by making the fish look dead. As mentioned about olive oil - you can stun a fish, a take a picture then revive it. But by cutting its head, the fish is definitely dead.
> 
> Nevertheless I do think he is too extreme. Because usually dead fish is colorless (not sure about stunned fish) and become stiff in a curved position. Besides, their water (in the original plastic bag) should become cloudy. So DOA's would be obvious without having to cut off the head.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Indjo! That helped me a ton! So i'm guessing clove oil is the best way to go. I think its going to be hard for my first time culling a fish ever, so I shouldn't prolong it and hesitate. I should do it fast so i'm not going to feel as bad.

Thanks again Indjo.

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay so I KNOW how to cull a betta now. So what are some TIPS that should or could be known?

-BL2033


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If u can't manage to watch them die.
Flush them down the toilet.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Um... really? Did you just suggest flushing a fish down the toilet?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> If u can't manage to watch them die.
> Flush them down the toilet.


How awful, you flush them don't you? That is an extremely painful way for them to die. I am shocked a betta enthusiast would do that, but I guess you aren't one.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Not to mention a biological hazard.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ChelseaK said:


> Um... really? Did you just suggest flushing a fish down the toilet?





bettafish15 said:


> How awful, you flush them don't you? That is an extremely painful way for them to die. I am shocked a betta enthusiast would do that, but I guess you aren't one.


GUYS PLEASE! You are being really rude. He didn't know. When you encounter s comment that In Your Opinion is not right, you confront the person privately or publicly in a POLITE way. This is what has been scaring everyone away and it not a good way to get them to want to reply back in a nice way or even at all. Please just be more polite is all i ask. Thank you.

-BL2033


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I did not think my comment was rude, I was just asking for clarification.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im sorry ,it looks more like a rhetorical/sarcastic question.

-BL2033


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Does effect me at all.
You go to do what you got to do.
I don't flush.
Just feed them to my other pet.
Kill a live to save another.
Even if you feed them pellet.
Think where the pellet come from.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you for clarifying, I agree that feeding them to a turtle would be much better than flushing, haha.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep.
My red ear need to eat.
But some people can't kill.
So I suggest flushing.
Or giving them to someone to do the dirty work.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

JAB91 said:


> So if I keeep the tubifex worms in the fridge in the bag they came in they wont die within a day?
> 
> Ands definitely not freezing. They fish has to get to a low enough temp to freeze and the whole time it is still alive probably until it gets to the 40 degree range.


Tubifex can also survive longer in a fridge (cold temp). But I'm not sure how long. They die much much easier than bloodworms. 

I usually give tubifex tiny gravel for their substrates (easier to collect the worms), use water only enough to cover them and change their water at least twice a day. OR place their container near a pump's out flow (?) so they constantly have running water. 

Do not store them in a place where they would stack up (?) (like a tall cup), use wide containers so they can be spread and would only stack up to a max of 1" (less is better).... Oh, I'm talking about a fist full of tubifex, not a thumb full. Small amounts of tubifex can survive in tanks specially if the tank has a pump and they have something to cling to.

@bettalover2033: you're very welcome. Sorry I didn't answer in your thread .....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

indjo said:


> @bettalover2033: you're very welcome. Sorry I didn't answer in your thread .....


That's okay.

-BL2033


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Alright, I have about an ounce worth of worms in long Tupperware and water only an inch or two deep in fridgr and they seem to be doing fine. Thanks for the advice guys


----------

